# Cherry rub.



## ffkane (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anybody tried the Simply Marvilous Cherry Rub? Or can recommend a good commercial brand.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2013)

David


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122649/simply-marvelous-cherry-rub


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 6, 2013)

when it comes to a cherry type rub, 3 little pigs "touch of cherry" rub is pretty awesome.  it can be found at a bass pro or ace hardware. or on amazon of course...


----------



## cecil (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't tried it but when I smoke my ribs I add Cherry Jello powder to my rub. Just add a little at a time until you get the taste that you like.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 6, 2013)

themule69 said:


> David


Wow! You've stumped the most prolific poster on SMF!!


Cecil said:


> I haven't tried it but when I smoke my ribs I add Cherry Jello powder to my rub. Just add a little at a time until you get the taste that you like.


I like that idea. Not only would it give the cherry flavor, but it would enhance the mahogany color and maybe give a little bit of a "smoke ring" too. Great for watt burners. I'd guess the gelatin in the jello would also add to the lip smackin' goodness.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Aug 6, 2013)

ive tried it didn't like it (I always make my own though) one thing I remember about that rub is that it seemed easy to overdo. Since pork is typically bland I like to use more rub than usual as compared to beef or lamb. So I always tend to stay away from commercial rubs.


----------



## cecil (Aug 6, 2013)

Backwoods BBQ said:


> I've tried it didn't like it (I always make my own though) one thing I remember about that rub is that it seemed easy to overdo. Since pork is typically bland I like to use more rub than usual as compared to beef or lamb. So I always tend to stay away from commercial rubs.
> 
> I like sweetness on pork.
> 
> ...


----------



## ffkane (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the input. I am going to try the cherry jello.  Thanks again


----------



## cecil (Aug 6, 2013)

ffkane said:


> Thanks everybody for the input. I am going to try the cherry jello. Thanks again


 Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

